# Honda vs mercury, 5hp vs 6hp



## ktwessling (Aug 25, 2006)

Does any one have feedback on how much more power I'd get from a 6hp versus 5hp outboard - and honda versus mercury for ease of starting etc? Thanks, Kate


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I like the Hondas alot... but the small Mercs are made by Tohatsu, and I have a small Tohatsu, and like it a lot as well.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I've got a new 6HP Merc (a couple of months old) and it's working great for me!


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

I like Mercs, but the Honda's are okay too. You might also look at the Yamaha. 

A Honda 6 weighs 60lbs, the Merc and Yamaha each weigh 74lbs. 

The Honda has a displacement of 127cc, (7.8 cu), the Merc is 123cc (7.5 c.i.) and the Yamaha is 197cc, (12.0 cu). 

With the Yamaha 6hp you can get a larger alternator: 6 A vs. 3 A. 

The Honda is the only one that still uses a transistorized ignition, the others are all CDI. 

As far as 6 hp vs. 5 hp, as they say, there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Honda is pretty old design, the Mercury is newer and has more features.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's another vote for Yamaha. I have a 3HP 2 stroke and love it.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I have had some problems with my merc 6hp. Maybe they have been fuel related, but it seems to be more tempermental than the other ourboards I have owned.

Maybe I just got a fluke??

I have never owned a Honda, but understand they make a good product.

- CD


----------

